# Son's tournament update



## Norma (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

My son did great at his tournament! he came home with 2, 1st place and 2, 2nd place. I'm so proud. Most of all he had a blast!

I thought i would share some pictures we took..

Norma

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/NormaBZ/norma family/DSC_0157.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/NormaBZ/norma family/DSC_0133.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/NormaBZ/norma family/DSC_0083.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/NormaBZ/norma family/DSC_0055.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/NormaBZ/norma family/DSC_0021.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/NormaBZ/norma family/DSC_0004.jpg


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 20, 2005)

Norma said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My son did great at his tournament! he came home with 2, 1st place and 2, 2nd place. I'm so proud. Most of all he had a blast!
> 
> ...


 
All I can say is all that time and  many belts and he hasn't even learned to tie the belt around his waist correctly yet.

DarK LorD


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Norma,  

Your son looks awesome! :ultracool  You have a lot to be proud of!  I expect we'll be seeing/hearing good things about him in his MA future.  As far as his belt goes, there was a thread going about belt tying awhile back, and it seems lots of people have different ways of doing it so it's nothing to sweat over, but someone posted this link there and I found helpful, especially for kids: 

http://www.stanford.edu/group/kenpo/belt-tie.shtml

Thanks for sharing your pics with us!

MJ


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks. Mj,, i'm extremely proud of my son...   

Kenpo Lord. Not to be rude. But guess what, i've seen many 2nd and 3nd blacks not know how to tie there belts.

School do many different knots. my son's class ties this way, the junior teens tie different, the adults tie different.

We were given a sheet on how to tie this way. My son's instructor has a double knot for his junior blacks and black. 

Perhapes they learn by the time they are in adult. For heaven sake man, my son is only 5, again son 25-40 year old not tie right..  :2xBird2: 

So why your judging a 5 year old is beyond me, and i say you have issues with your belt your self and feel guilt about it.. so pick on a 5 year old, who does this him self.. I bet at 5 your couldn't either buddy.

Norma


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 21, 2005)

Norma said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My son did great at his tournament! he came home with 2, 1st place and 2, 2nd place. I'm so proud. Most of all he had a blast!
> 
> ...


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

My son is Nicholas.. On friday when Mr Arsenault ask who wants to show off forms/kata's my son was the only little one who stood up.. He was in the 6:00 kids seminar. 
here is the pic of him when he was the only tider who got up. HAHA...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/NormaBZ/norma family/DSC_0004edited.jpg

Here he is getting Mr Arsenault's autographe.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/NormaBZ/norma family/DSC_0005.jpg


I was wearing the big bright yellow jacket. standing at the counter.

Mr Arsenault is AMAZING with kids, we look forward to going every year to meet him.

I noticed Mr Whiteye graded to 3rd over the weekend? Thats great!

Norma


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 21, 2005)

I didn't arrive in Sarnia with my group until around 6:30pm but I think I remember seeing him. 

Again, tell him congrats and say hi to Faron for me.



Jamie Seabrook

www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

I will say Hi to Faron and Patty for ya..

There great people.. I'm so happy i found Turtle Ilsland.. Best thing i ever did was put my son in there.....

My son Nicholas Just loves them..

Norma


----------



## The Kai (Feb 21, 2005)

What was the seminar about???


in one of the photo's your son has sticks in his hands-is he trainging in weapons??


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi, The seminar is just fun, Mr Arsenault is Mr Whiteye's instructor he comes every yearm a away we can interact and meet other in kenpo.

Its always night before the tournament.

Yes my son uses yarawa sticks. he's weapons form is call yarawaII.
He also does what call single single wallie with then patted sticks small, and he's learning bow staff soon.

Norma


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 21, 2005)

I watched the childrens seminar and it looked like a really fun class.  All the kids had a blast.  I refereed all day staurday, and was really proud of all the participants.  Regardless of what place the took in their divison, if they gave it their all, and had fun they are a winner in my books.


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 21, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I watched the childrens seminar and it looked like a really fun class. All the kids had a blast. I refereed all day staurday, and was really proud of all the participants. Regardless of what place the took in their divison, if they gave it their all, and had fun they are a winner in my books.


Rob,

Great to finally hook up on Friday night. I had to teach Saturday so I wasn't at the tournament, although four of my students were there. 

Did someone say "fishing"? 

Jamie


----------



## Kempogeek (Feb 21, 2005)

Congratulations are in order! WOW! I think I was right about my prediction about his martial arts future. I hope that you have alot of room for all his future trophies. If not, better think about an addition to the house. As far as tying the belt properly, at 5 y/o I don't think it should be an issue either. If his instructor don't see it as an issue, then no harm or disrespect to the art. Heck when I was 5 y/o I couldn't even tie my shoes correctly. Now that's sad.  Continued sucess and as always, have a great time. Best regards, Steve


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 21, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Rob,
> 
> Great to finally hook up on Friday night. I had to teach Saturday so I wasn't at the tournament, although four of my students were there.
> 
> ...



I refereed the ring with 2 of your brown belts, and they both did great.  The young lady who did long form 3 took people breath away with her speed, power and precison.  The 2 people I got judged did a tremendous job.

And speaking of fishing.  I stopped at Bass Pro World just before Barrie on the way home sunday, I believe they are still mopping up all my drool, I was worse than Homer Simpson dreaming about Donuts.  It will be great to get some fellow Canucks up my way for a weekend of kenpo and fishing tis summer.


----------



## still learning (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello, Every one has a begining. Hopefully this is a begining of our next super hero!    ....".Congrats"  .....Aloha


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 21, 2005)

Overall this tournament was a great time for everyone.  First and foremost there were no injuries, at the event.  There was only a couple minor glitches in the divisions which were ironed out fairly quickly, and no whining at all about favoritism.  

I can't wait til April 29th 2006 when they host their 4th annual Canadian WKKA Championship.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 21, 2005)

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/NormaBZ/norma family/DSC_0055.jpg


 I like this one, he looks Very Serious.


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

My son;s instructor, gave us this way of tieing, they do it them self's for 5 year this is hard enough. They will learn the other way in time. 

My son has now a collection of 6 trophies. 4 this year, 2 last.

We have a trophie shelf and a belt rack, and a frame with his belt certificates and a big 10x13 of him we had taking.

The woman at the tournament in the womans division are you talking about the one in black and pink? or the one in white? They where BOTH awsome, we got video and still pics of them all.

The woman were faster and more aggressive then most of them men.

Norma


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I like this one, he looks Very Serious.



LOL,, he does doesn't he? HeHe thats my boy!

Norma


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 21, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Overall this tournament was a great time for everyone.  First and foremost there were no injuries, at the event.  There was only a couple minor glitches in the divisions which were ironed out fairly quickly, and no whining at all about favoritism.


Sounds like it was a good tournament; congrats Norma, & thanks for sharing your pictures with us.  I wish you & your son all the best on your Kenpo journeys.


----------



## Kempogeek (Feb 21, 2005)

Pardon my rudeness. I forgot to thank you for the pictures. They are excellent! I hope you will continue to post more from future tournaments. As always, keep us posted on when the next one is for him. Best regards, Steve


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

Aww thanks.

I will keep you all updated. I haven't met any perant yet who is suportive of there kids in karate. I met a father at the tounament who yelled at his son who was messing up. Then the young kid actualy had the nerve to question  the judges score. I couldn't beleive it. How disrepecfull. My son went to say Hi to him and his dad told him not to talk to other competitors therenot his friend.

Ekk i couldn't imagin being like that. My son loves karate, and love to meet people mostly adults. He i couldn't force him to do any better then his best, the tournament is for him not for me. 

I'm so proud of my son. I hope he keeps withit in the future, i know his instructors adore him and see great things from him.

Your guys are great here.

Norma


----------



## Kempogeek (Feb 21, 2005)

Obviously this dad is trying to live his failed sports dreams through his son or something. Maybe it's a money issue thinking that he feels he's wasting his money on lessons for his son. Imagine how peeved he would feel if the son won't make it to black belt. If I ever have kids who would want to get into martial arts and enjoy it, believe me it would be money well spent. He is one of many black eyes in youth sports. Congratulations all around. Best regards, Steve


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah maybe..

This little guy thought was AWESOME... I think if he was purple belt, ages 7-12. just amazing..

TO bad his dad was so nasty..

Norma


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 21, 2005)

Norma said:
			
		

> Aww thanks.
> 
> I will keep you all updated. I haven't met any perant yet who is suportive of there kids in karate. I met a father at the tounament who yelled at his son who was messing up. Then the young kid actualy had the nerve to question  the judges score. I couldn't beleive it. How disrepecfull. My son went to say Hi to him and his dad told him not to talk to other competitors therenot his friend.
> 
> ...



What ring was that at, and from what school.


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 21, 2005)

Norma said:
			
		

> Aww thanks.
> 
> I will keep you all updated. I haven't met any perant yet who is suportive of there kids in karate. I met a father at the tounament who yelled at his son who was messing up. Then the young kid actualy had the nerve to question  the judges score. I couldn't beleive it. How disrepecfull. My son went to say Hi to him and his dad told him not to talk to other competitors therenot his friend.
> 
> ...



What ring was that at, and from what school.


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

Ring 2 kids side..

This is the kid i'm talking about.. He's awsome, But dad needs to take a step back, cause this kids actual made a face at the judge to question his score. and the judge layed into him.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/NormaBZ/DSC_0110.jpg


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 21, 2005)

I know of the child, and I know where he trains.  He is the number one ranked child in his belt and age category.  He comes from a very tournament oriented school, the attitude of both the child and parent do not surprise me.  They only can do and show what they have seen at so many events from their instructors.

Your child is lucky to be in a more nuturing environment at Turtle Island martial Arts.


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's some more pics

These people where AMAZING!! There perants must be so proud as well as the school..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/NormaBZ/DSC_0115.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/NormaBZ/DSC_0121.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/NormaBZ/DSC_0116.jpg

Norma


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I know of the child, and I know where he trains.  He is the number one ranked child in his belt and age category.  He comes from a very tournament oriented school, the attitude of both the child and parent do not surprise me.  They only can do and show what they have seen at so many events from their instructors.
> 
> Your child is lucky to be in a more nuturing environment at Turtle Island martial Arts.



No doubt, this little was awesome... But i see he already doesn't respect his school, questioning the judge, thats not right at all..

He did do extremely well in the tournament all 1st! But that family needs a atitude ajustement.. LOL

Norma


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 21, 2005)

That last pic was of Travis who came up from Conneticut.  He is really talented, and a pretty good kid.


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

I think i met him last year with the Seminar. i'm positive he was there.

He is good i watched his, he did very well also.

Norma


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 21, 2005)

Congratulations with your son's tournament and seminar!  His accomplishments in such a short time is wonderful and his determination is evident.  

 - Ceicei


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Cei-Cei

Your so sweet.

How are you?

Norma


----------



## Shodan (Feb 21, 2005)

Norma-

  A big Congrats to your son on a job well done at this most recent tournament!!   artyon: 

  I can only hope that my son (who just turned 3) will have that kind of dedication and love for the art when he is age 5.

  It's great that you and his instructor are teaching him respect too- you will see some people over the years with not too much of it and that is a shame.  I'm glad you have found a studio that seems like a genuinely good place with a good instructor.  I'm sure your son will go far.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2005)

Thank you,

My son respects it cause HE loves it. Thats what matters.

Faron and Patty whiteye are great people, i have much respect for them, they are just great with kids. Faron gets them doing all sorts of things just to see if they can fellow dirrection. My son does push ups with legs crossed like Mr Whiteye. LOL..

They are very involved with the perants and will go out of there way to call you if needed. They incourage good school grades, good behavior at home.

Its great! HAHAHA, if his bad at home i tattle on him to Faron he will rough him up and have a good talk with him about respect.. Thankfull i haven't needed to do this, but we can.

They tell me his one of there best students. I proud of that. He looks forward to every tuesday and thursday.

Norma


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 21, 2005)

Norma said:
			
		

> Thanks Cei-Cei
> 
> Your so sweet.
> 
> ...


 We're doing fine, thank you. My two sons and I are still progressing and doing well so far with American Kenpo. My daughter will be turning 5 this year and we'll see whether she will have the same interest as we do. 

 In a different thread here, I remember you mentioned you would like to get into martial arts sometime, but need to take care of some things first. Have you made any decision whether to take it up?

   - Ceicei


----------



## Kempogeek (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Norma. It's funny that you mentioned that you had some business to take care of first. Im sort of in the same position. I haven't been to my classes for a while now as I work the 3rd shift. I did manage to go to some classes before work but I stopped going as often because I didn't want to tire myself out. My contract expires next month and looks like I won't renew it for now. I have some months left before I can pay off my car. If all goes well, I should be done by the summer and I can rejoin in the Fall. I wouldn't mind starting over as a white belt. I kinda forgotten some of my previous material and would be good to go over it again. During my time away I plan on staying in practice with some of the material I do know. So I do hope that you can get into the martial arts and keeping us posted on your progress. Im sure you'll have as much fun as your son has. I know I had fun and plan to return as soon as possible. Good luck. Best regards, Steve


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Feb 22, 2005)

It's great to see that so many people enjoyed this tournament. I Have Trained at Turtle Island with Mr. Whiteye when the school was in its beginnings. Now away at College I train with Dynamic Kenpo Karate under Mr. Rob Broad. I am extremly lucky to have both of these teachers. Here are some of my pics from the weekend. The picture with the orange belt kenpoist is my partner in crime, pat. the picture with myself and the 5th dgeree black belk kenpoist is my instructor Mr. Broad. He was also a referee in ring 2 of the tournament. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/csutherland99/WKKAPatandMe.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/csutherland99/100_0669_0001.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/csutherland99/100_0662_0001.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/csutherland99/100_0661.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/csutherland99/100_0656_0001.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/csutherland99/100_0667_0001.jpg


----------



## Norma (Feb 22, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> It's great to see that so many people enjoyed this tournament. I Have Trained at Turtle Island with Mr. Whiteye when the school was in its beginnings. Now away at College I train with Dynamic Kenpo Karate under Mr. Rob Broad. I am extremly lucky to have both of these teachers. Here are some of my pics from the weekend. The picture with the orange belt kenpoist is my partner in crime, pat. the picture with myself and the 5th dgeree black belk kenpoist is my instructor Mr. Broad. He was also a referee in ring 2 of the tournament.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/csutherland99/WKKAPatandMe.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/csutherland99/100_0669_0001.jpg
> ...



Great pictures..You look like you had a blast too.
I notice Scott from Turtle Island was refin your sparing? He's a great guy...

I adore Faron and Patty. I'm so glad i found them..

Norma


----------



## Norma (Feb 22, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> We're doing fine, thank you. My two sons and I are still progressing and doing well so far with American Kenpo. My daughter will be turning 5 this year and we'll see whether she will have the same interest as we do.
> 
> In a different thread here, I remember you mentioned you would like to get into martial arts sometime, but need to take care of some things first. Have you made any decision whether to take it up?
> 
> - Ceicei



Medicaly i can't start up yet.
But as soon as the doc say i can, i will start. I have majore "woman issues"

But i would love to start thats for sure.. 

Norma


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 22, 2005)

Norma said:
			
		

> Here's some more pics
> 
> These people where AMAZING!! There perants must be so proud as well as the school..
> 
> ...


The first photo is of my student, Michelle Everitt. She has been with me for about 7+ years now and is one of the top rated tournament competitors in Canada. A great student, with a great attitude.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Norma (Feb 22, 2005)

She is AMAZING!!!!! I watched her we have her on video all her divisions.

She's really good, i bet you are proud of her.. I bet she left there with good places?

Norma


----------



## The Kai (Feb 22, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Obviously this dad is trying to live his failed sports dreams through his son or something. Maybe it's a money issue thinking that he feels he's wasting his money on lessons for his son. Imagine how peeved he would feel if the son won't make it to black belt.


Bet ya the kid makes the rank


----------



## Norma (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh the kids WILL make it to black no doubt there, But will he respect it NO i don't think he will.

Norma


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 22, 2005)

Y'all all have a lot to be proud of.  Congratulations to all and keep up the good work!

 -Michael


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Norma,

Congrats on your son's tournament, you should be very proud!  Sounds like he will accomplish a lot!  The photos are awesome!  Thanks for sharing these.  My son has been training since he was 6 years old and now he is 12 and a junior black belt!  It is a lot of hard work.

Casey your photos are great too!  So happy to hear of your progress.  Have a great year of training.  You sure look like you had fun!

Good luck everyone on your continued success!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Norma (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Guys.

I really want to suport and incourage my son.
and understandthe art aswell.

Norma


----------

